# Coyote calling???



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I got this from KSL today and it was tilted "Indescribable Sound"






I put it here because I think we nee to take this chick out and use her to call yotes in.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. What a strange noise


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> I got this from KSL today and it was tilted "Indescribable Sound"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen this before.....because of this video i now believe in ghost, Sasquatch, big foot, and lepercons.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

While in Cal Ranch the other day there was a kid giving his parents an ear full and his cry I am possitive would call dogs in! It was perfect! I was scared to ask the parents if I could record him!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

TAK said:


> While in Cal Ranch the other day there was a kid giving his parents an ear full and his cry I am possitive would call dogs in! It was perfect! I was scared to ask the parents if I could record him!


That is awesome!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

that will haunt my dreams now


----------

